# Lecteur de carte à puce



## snape (15 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un lecteur de carte à puce (USB XIring) pour lire les licences de la Fédération Française d'Escrime. Puis-je et comment pouvoir l'utiliser avec mon Ibook?


----------



## averell (15 Novembre 2005)

snape a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un lecteur de carte à puce (USB XIring) pour lire les licences de la Fédération Française d'Escrime. Puis-je et comment pouvoir l'utiliser avec mon Ibook?



Tu as déjà essayé de le brancher pour voir s'il était reconnu sans driver spécifique ?


----------



## snape (16 Novembre 2005)

Oui j'ai essayé sans succès. Ce lecteur sert à lire des licences d'escrime. On se connecte sur le site de la Fédération et l'on peut lire ou valider les licences. Voici le message que j'obtiens:

La page ?http://www.escrime-ffe.fr/WD90AWP/WD90Awp.exe/CTX_2508-0-pTJnmMWwZZ/Accueil_Club/SYNC_-1976601593? contient des donnés de type MIME ?application/x-siauth-plugin?. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché.


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

Ca, c'est simplement un module externe qui manque pour ton browser.
Tu utilises lequel ?


----------



## snape (16 Novembre 2005)

Safari!


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

pour un problème aussi spécifique, n'aurais-tu pas plus de chance de trouver un tuyau ici ? :hein:


----------



## snape (16 Novembre 2005)

Merci Averell pour ton aide mais je suis déjà allé voir sur Escrime Info. Je crois qu'il faut que je me résigne à utiliser le vieux PC du club.


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

Dans Safari, menu Aide > Modules installés, tu trouves une série de plug-ins (modules) qu'utilise Safari pour accéder à des données externes et les traiter. Par exemple, afficher une image JPEG, un fichier PDF, etc.

Ce qu'il te faudrait savoir, c'est quel module ( = plug-in = helper) est utilisé sur PC, et s'il existe une version Mac.

Pourquoi ne pas poser la question sur le forum de la fédé ?
A moins que tu ne l'aies déjà fait.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2005)

J'ai regardé dans cette page http://www.escrime-ffe.fr/Site_FFE/ffe/licence.htm

Le seul driver qui est disponible est un exécutable "xiring.exe", ce n'est même pas un pilote mais bien une application... Donc uniquement pour Windoze... 

Et lorsqu'on lit ce fil


----------



## averell (16 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsqu'on lit ce fil



Et il en a qui disent que les Macintoshiens exagèrent... 

Ca, c'est du «vécu» 

La meilleure, c'est (je cite) : *chez moi, ça marche. Je n'ai pas trouvé pourquoi*   

Et il en a qui vivent dans cet univers tous les jours... :afraid:

Je les :love: de plus en plus, mes petits Macs 

:style:


----------

